# White-tailed Ptarmigan video



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta love this one:

http://www.youtube.com/user/LabofOrnith ... b-rRq-a-pE

ptim


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

now those are some cool birds. i need to get back into shape so i can go hunt them.lol lol


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup , very cool birds or should I say cold birds. Burrrrrrrrrr. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Goob do the ptarmigan in Utah change colors before the end of the season? I am guessing they are still brown until after the season ends.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Hey Goob do the ptarmigan in Utah change colors before the end of the season? I am guessing they are still brown until after the season ends.


I can't say. The latest I've been in Utah ptarmigan country is about September 12. It can be very inhospitable up there that time of year. The birds are about 60% white then.

The Utah WTP hunt ends in mid-October. October is rifle season for deer, elk, and antelope in Wyoming so I just don't get up there. I have seen them in Colorado the first week of December and they are pure white. And I have friends that see them snowmobiling up in the Uintas the first of December and they say they are pure white.

That's all I know. My guess is they are all white mid-October.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I've climbed Rainier a few times, never looked for birds, though.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Goob do the ptarmigan in Utah change colors before the end of the season? I am guessing they are still brown until after the season ends.
> ...


Thanks Goob. I would like to put one of them on the wall but I want pure white ones. Maybe next year.


----------

